# Thermal Shutdown



## southpaw773 (Feb 21, 2016)

Anybody else experience a thermal shutdown? I just got my Stream days ago and it kept starting up and connecting normally. However after streaming or using the device it would drop out and fail. The LED would go from solid white to blinking orange. After 45 mins on with tech support they determined its a defective unit but I wanted to know more.

I went to http://192.168.29.219:49152/sysinfo (the IP assigned to my stream before the : ) and the system information showed the fan status and temperature as normal. So I started streaming and watch the temp climb and fan climb but i couldn't see any evidence of a fan.

As soon as my stream stopped and my app gave me an error the System Status page said "Thermal Shutdown." So, has anybody else seen that?
I already have another device coming just curious.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

unless they've re-engineered it, the stream has a lil itty bitty heatsink and fan. most people report being quite aware of when the stream is streaming because that lil sucker has to spin at like 10 million rpm to cool the chip.

Id bet that your fan is defective, the heatsink got knocked off, etc

Heres a blog where they opened it up. Best quote ever "Oh, yes, the main chip has a giant fan on top to keep it cool." By desktop pc standards, that fan looks like its for a first gen Pentium

http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?p=1987


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

I had a heat problem a while back, and the fan revving up like a jet, especially when trying to play more than one stream. I ended up placing the box on its side so the top and bottom were open and it seems to be ok since.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

How about putting it--the Stream-- on top of a laptop fan/cooler? May seem like over kill, but anything to keep it cool. I use a laptop fan under my Hopper with Sling because it is in a cabinet, but it works VERY WELL. The fan on the HWS is now near silent.


----------

